# Computer Performance Problems



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me/suggest some things to tryo to rectify the performance problems I've been having. Here's my dilema:

I am running Windows XP on a COMPAQ Presario with a 2.6 GHz processor, 516 MB RAM & 80 GB Hardrive - if you need more info please let me know. I have a high speed internet service that hasn't changed.

Up until a few months ago I had no problems opening apps, etc. Now everything I open takes much longer than it used to (previously it would take 2-3 sec. to open a new app now its 15-20 sec. or more). It's noticably longer. Also, when I'm running my Internet Explorer every page seems to take forever to open and load. The loading of pages is getting to the point where I am tempted to throw it out my second floor window at times. If I open the Task Manager it will show that the CPU performance will sometimes spike to 100% and stay there for 30 sec. or more and that is with only IE running.

The problem seemed to start around the time my daughters (ages 6 & 9) were playing on it and I have a feeling they may have inadvertantly accepted something from a Pop-Up window. I can't confirm it but I have a feeling. I have tried defragmenting the disk drives using the windows utility to do so but it hasn't seemed to make any consequential difference. I've also tried removing some unused applications but the performance problems.

Also, if it helps, I have my PC set-up to automatically receive MS updates adn around the same time the problems started I received an update prompt that says the following:

"Update for Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) 2.0 and WinHTTP 5.1 (KB842773)"

However, everytime I try to accept the download all it does is keep coming back with the prompt. It doesn't seem to load. I sassume this because why would it keep sending me the prompt to download it? I've clicked on the MS link in the download prompt but all I get is directed to the MS website and told why I need it.

Anyway, sorry for the long-winded post. I'm just trying to provide all the information I have.

If anyone has any suggestions on how to figure out the problem or direct me to a website that might have the problem I would be most grateful.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

More info...

It just took 1 min. 20 sec. to load the home page for the Contractortalk.com home page. Arrrrrrrgghhhh!!!!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Try this out.
http://community.compuserve.com/n/pfx/forum

Somebody over there will know.

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Had the same problem a couple of days ago. I got high speed a few months ago so the wife and I have been all over the net. I hadn't done a disk clean in awhile. So I ran it. The disk clean took 20 minutes to complete. Try that first. Second is to run a anti virus also make sure it is current. If not and you don't want to buy one there is one called Avast its free and updates almost daily. Best antivirus I ever used for free. 
I got that damned netsky worm and it found it. Even after I did a system restore after I found out I had it when I sent a email to my yahoo email account.

Try a system restore also that might help. Go back a week or so from when you kids played with it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

If your browsing without an active virus / internet security app running there's no telling what might be going on in the background without you knowing. I've read that companies can simultameously hijack processing resources from thousands of pc's and put it to use for their benefit. If you don't have Norton or MacAfee or some other security app running - you should.

After getting some protection, use a search engine to find dowload sources for 'Spybot Search & Destroy' and 'AdAware'. They're both free and they both work great. Run them on your pc and see what you find.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Have you cleaned up your computer laterly? Everytime your on the web and click on something it gets temporarily saved to your computer, eventually all that saved up stuff slows down the process. If you have'nt done this yet, do it.

First do a disk clean up, if you have alot of stuff in the computer in can take awhile, last time I did this it removed 4.? million peices of information and took about30-40 minutes total. 
Go to the start menu, click on all program, go to Accessories, then System Tools, then Disk Clean up. 

Likek I said if you have alot of garbage saved to your ocmputer, it could take a little while for it to clean itself up, but it's well worth the wait, mine picked up alot of speed!!

Then after tha you can do a disk defragment, if you dont have that as a scheduled event, you need to do so. You access the disk defragment through the same start menu, accessories, system tools, disk defragmentor. This process takes a very long time so you would be best to start it some time right before you hit the sack, it'll weed out and organize all the other ******************** files stored on your computer. I have mine to automatically defrag once a week while we're sleeping.

Good luck


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My guess is that you auto installed Win service pack 2 for XP. Included in the pack is a firewall which you should have somewhere else (now you have 2) plus there have been all sorts of problems with WP2. My computer guy told me to uninstall it and turn off the auto download (you still get the notifications). He also installed a program that he wrote that allows you to select what you want out of the pack without having to accept the entire thing.
I'll be seeing him in the next few days and ask if I can forward it.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Update...

Okay, i did the disk clean-up (don't know how long it took cause I went to bed), disk defrag, and cleaned out all my temp files & cookies. Then I searched for spyware and used the Spyware Doctor free scan - it showed 355 dangerous or critical things that I should delete. So, I paid the $40 (considering it a business expense!) and downloaded the software to clean out my PC fully. Now after doing that I couldn't receive email. Went into it's setting and turned off the "immunizer" setting and can now receive emails again (I tried calling my ISP support desk first but they were about as much help as t!ts on a bull!).

So, where I stand now is that I still cannot download the damn "Update for Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) 2.0 and WinHTTP 5.1 (KB842773)" program and when I go to the Microsoft site it tells me that I have installed the damn thing a bunch of times and had a bunch of failed install of it as well. So, I sent an email off to MS support to see what they have to say.

Teetor, I don't have SP2 yet as the MS site tells me that I don't have all the patches to be at the point where I can download it yet.

Also, my internet explorer seems slower now. This site takes for ever to load up. My overall PC does seem faster but IE is one of my main apps.

Oh well, the struggle continues...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

This site has always loaded slow for me. Try opening this site and another one you visit often and see how they load compared to each other.


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

I see you paid $40.00 for Spyware Doctor OUCH! Isn't it cute how they tell you how many bad things you have and then charge you to remove them. Have you tried Spybot and Ad-Aware? both are free and work great. You should still install both programs and see if you find more. Using IE for your Browser is not the best thing you can use. It leaves you wide open for certain types of attacks. Check out Firefox 1.0 it's a great browser and has a built in popup blocker.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

If and when you get the win ser pack 2 it has a pop up blocker. I like adaware over spybot never found everthing. From reading teetors post I guess it has a firewall too. But I still use zonealarm and never have any problems with slowness.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Word of warning about some of those "click here to see how many viruses you have and get them fixed" I cant remember what brand it was, think it was a pop up window of some sort that I clicked on after it showed al these viruses. Computer illiterate me, did like you and paid to have it "fix" the problems. Outcome: Ended up completely shutting down adn wiping out many of the things I had saved on my hardrive! LUCKILY I had all my business stuff backed up but I was ********************tin bricks. My nephew and his buddy spent 13hrs straight, wiping everything off the mother board and reloading every application. All said and done it was roughly a month before I got everything back to what I call a "normal" basis. So based off my expereince and what your describing, I hope everybody will learn from our mistakes and stick to software that works, namely Norton.

Hopefully you will not expereince computer meltdown like I did !!! Wish I could be of more help. Are you on dial up or broadband? After having braodband for years and using a few buddies computers, I dont know how dial up guys can do it. Like going from a Ferrari to a chevette IMO!! Well wortha the $40/month usage fee!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

GunnCon said:


> Have you tried Spybot and Ad-Aware? both are free and work great. Using IE for your Browser is not the best thing you can use. It leaves you wide open for certain types of attacks. Check out Firefox 1.0 it's a great browser and has a built in popup blocker.


That's what I'M talkin' about! Gotta' like the 'tabs' feature in Firefox. :Thumbs: 
With Spybot and AdAware I was able to keep the cost (direct cost mind you) of my virus encounter last year to a 1/2 hour on-site visit form a tech guy. Since I started using Firefox I've been trouble free. WARNING! MS may delete your Firefox browser program if you let them scan your system. I had it happen and I think I saw where another guy here had the same thing happen.


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

Ad-Aware and Spybot should both be used. One program will pick up things the other one don't. 
ContractorTalk was always slow for me also until I tweaked Firefox now it loads Fast!
If anyone is interested I will post how to do it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

please do! (at your leisure)


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Try free anti virus software called Avast, you have to register but it's free, run that, as well as Ad-aware and Spy bot. When we clean up machines we run several different anti virus softwares as none catches everything. Also do your windows updates (maybe except drivers if your drivers are working fine). Go to a local Computer Renaissance, they'll clean it out for you nicely and reasonably.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I uninstalled Spyware Doctor and requested a refund (they have a 30 day return policy). If they don't refund me, I'll call Mastercard and have the charge reversed. I installed Avast and things are looking much better so far. At least I got access to my email again! Even contractor.com seems to be loading faster. The Avast scan took forever to do its initial scan but it reported finding 855 viruses. Most of them were beagle, Trojan-gen and Ad-agent viruses. It's wasted about 15 hours of my day but I feel better now.

A very big "Thank You!!!" to everyone for your help and suggestions. I'll keep you posted on the status, etc.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> I uninstalled Spyware Doctor and requested a refund (they have a 30 day return policy). If they don't refund me, I'll call Mastercard and have the charge reversed. I installed Avast and things are looking much better so far. At least I got access to my email again! Even contractor.com seems to be loading faster. The Avast scan took forever to do its initial scan but it reported finding 855 viruses. Most of them were beagle, Trojan-gen and Ad-agent viruses. It's wasted about 15 hours of my day but I feel better now.
> 
> A very big "Thank You!!!" to everyone for your help and suggestions. I'll keep you posted on the status, etc.


You'll be happy with Avast. It updates almost every day. They say after the 15 month trial you can download it again for free. But as good as it is I think it will cost money. But who knows. Also there is the Avast screen saver that will run any time the ss is set to go off. I suggest you select that for your screen saver


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm late to this party, but just wanted to add a cool website that I go to occassionally. 

PC Pitstop 

Do the anonymous scan, it will tell you a lot of info on your system, and give you tips/tweaks to make it run better. Also tell you your upload/download speeds, and how your pc compares to other similar ones of that brand or make/model.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I was speaking to a friend this morning re: my problems and he suggested trying www.majorgeeks.com. Has anyone here heard of it/gone there for anything? He's had success/no problems using the apps there - took a quick look this morning and there's lots of helpful looking programs. Should I have any further problems I'll try there.

The freeware performance enhancing apps look like they might be worth a try too.

Thanks again so much to everyone for their quick responses and help!


----------

